# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > اطفال وامهات >  عندما يقول الطفل .. لا .. ؟؟

## دموع الغصون

عندما يقول الطفل .. لا .. ؟؟



يواجه أكثر الآباء والأمهات مشكلة لدى بلوغ الطفل السنة الثانية من عمره ، حيث يبدأ في استخدام كلمة "لا" بكثرة معبراً على رغبته في توكيد ذاته ورفضه الانصياع لأوامر الكبار ، وتبلغ هذه المرحلة ذروتها في سن الرابعة ثم تهدأ عند بلوغه سن السادسة مع بداية تحوله من كائن بيولوجي تتمحور احتياجاته حول الطعام الشراب وما شابه ، إلى كائن اجتماعي يندمج في جماعات أوسع وأكبر..

وقد يفهم الآباء هذه الظاهرة بطريقة خاطئة فيعتقد أنه أساء تربية ابنه وأن عليه إخضاعه بالعنف والضرب والإهانة ليمحو أثر كلمة "لا" من ذاكرته ، بينما قد ينصاع آباء أخرون لابنهم فيتركونه يفعل ما يحلو له ، فيدرك الطفل أن كلمة لا هي العصا السحرية التي يشهرها وقت ما يشاء لرفض الانصياع للأوامر..

وكلا الموقفين خطأ ويؤديان لنتائج سلبية..فبينما يؤدي العنف المستمر إلى زيادة عناد الطفل وكرهه سلطة والديه وابتكار وسائل أخرى للهروب من طاعتهما ، أو يؤدي لنمو طفل ضعيف الشخصية غير قادر على اتخاذ قرار بمفرده تابع لغيره ، ولا يمكنه استخدام كلمة "لا" في أي موقف من المواقف..

يؤدي فرط التدليل وترك الطفل يفعل ما يحلو له إلى نمو طفل مدلل غير متحمل للمسؤولية ، ولا يفهم أن هناك قواعد وحدود عليه أن يراعيها في أي تصرفٍ يقوم به..

أسباب ظهور "اللا" بكثرة: 

ولكي نفهم ظاهرة "اللا" في حياة الطفل نتوقف عند عوامل ظهورها ، فمنذ لحظة الميلاد الأولى للطفل فإنه يكون كائناً معتمداً على الأم في كافة شئونه ، وهذه الاعتمادية الكاملة تجعله يتعرف العالم من خلال أمه ..إلا أنه مع تطور نموه وازدياد حركته يبدأ في اكتشاف العالم وتجربة الأشياء واختبارها مما يزيد من خبرته ويوسع أفقه ، وهنا تظهر أولى سمات شخصيته عندما يبدأ في تجربة استخدام "لا" لرفض الانصياع لعالم الكبار الذي يبدأ في التحرر منه شيئاً فشيئاً..

وهي تعتبر ظاهرة صحية تؤكد صحة وتطور نمو الطفل ، إلا أنها تستدعي من الوالدين التعامل معها بحكمة حتى نحسن ترويضها ولا نقضي عليها قضاءً نهائياً

كيف نتمكن من ترويض كلمة لا ؟: 

- بداية يجب أن نتفهم أن دور الآباء والأمهات هو الرعاية والتوجيه والإرشاد وليس الوقوف على كل صغيرة وكبيرة أو وضع الطفل تحت الرقابة الدائمة مما يقيد حريته ويعيق نموه بصورة دائمة..لذا لابد من إعطاء مساحة للطفل يتحرك فيها بحرية وعدم التدخل إلا لإرساء قاعدة هامة أو حمايته من خطر محقق..

فمثلاً تحديد مواعيد نومه واستيقاظه ومواعيد أكله هي من الأشياء التي يجب تحديدها والتأكيد عليها ، كذلك حمايته من إيذاء نفسه باللهو بأشياء خطره أو إيذاء غيره من الأشياء التي تستدعي التدخل..أما غير ذلك فيمكن إتاحة الحرية للطفل ليفعل ما يشاء مع مراقبته من بعيد..

- عند استخدام الأوامر فإنه يمكن للأم التخفيف من صيغة الأمر بأن تجعل الطفل يقرر هو متى وكيف يفعل الأمر ، وتجعله ينفذ ما تريد مع إكسابه الثقة بنفسه أنه هو صاحب الاختيار..

فمثلاً بدلاً من استخدام كلمة "اشرب اللبن" أو "ارتد قميصك الآن" يمكن أن تسأله "هل تريد شرب اللبن الآن أم بعد الأكل؟ ، هل تحب شرب اللبن في الكوب الأصفر أم الأزرق؟ ، هل ترتدي القميص أولاً أم البنطلون؟

وهنا منحت الأم الطفل الفرصة للاختيار وأن يقرر هو متى وكيف يشرب اللبن أو متى يرتدي ملابسه ، مع التأكيد على أن هذه الطريقة تكسبه سمة رئيسية وهي أنه قادر على الاختيار واتخاذ القرار..

- إذا لم يتجاوب الطفل مع هذه الطريقة ورفض كل الاختيارات ؛ فلابد من الحزم لدفعه لتنفيذ الأمر باستخدام لهجة صارمة مع تقطيب الوجه والنظر للعينين مباشرة بل ومساعدته لعمل المطلوب ، مع إشعاره أن هناك عاقبة لرفضه تتمثل في حرمانه من شيء يحبه لفترة محددة..

- منحه فرصة للمناقشة إذا تم إرغامه على تنفيذ أمرٍ ما حتى يدرك أهمية هذا الأمر ، وأن إرغامه عليه ليس من قبيل التسلط ولكن مراعاة لمصلحته..

- استخدام أسلوب القصة خاصة قبل النوم لقوة تأثيرها على الطفل لتوجيه سلوكياته بصورة غير مباشرة ، وكذلك استخدام اللعب الموجه كاللعب بالدمى وجعل الدمية تستجيب بسرعة لكلمات الأم وتذهب لتناول الطعام أو شرب اللبن أو ترتيب الألعاب مما جعلها دمية لطيفة تستحق المكافأة.

- لابد من تعزيز الجانب الإيجابي فإذا صدرت منه كلمة نعم أو حاضر أو استجاب لأي أمر مباشرة لابد من تشجيعه والاحتفاء بكلمة نعم ومكافأته لاستجابته دون مشكلة لأي طلب..

عملاً بالحكمة القائلة :

(امدح على قليل الصواب يكثر من الممدوح الصواب)


وفي النهاية لابد أن نفهم أن لكل مرحلة خصوصيتها 
ولكل طفل سماته وطبيعته إلا أن معادلة "الحزم والحب والاحترام" تعطي بلا شك النتائج المرجوة.

----------


## اليتيم العماني

كلام منطقي , وواقعي .

----------


## دموع الغصون

مشكور على المرور

----------

